# Anybody tried the Tip Top Temp air flow controller for domed charcoal grills and smokers?



## jesse624 (Jul 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried the "Tip Top Temp" controller?  I saw a clip of it on U-Tube and it looks interesting.  If you tried it, let me know what you thought of it.  Did hold the smoker temp close to your target temp?  Any problems of defects to contend with.  Thanks for any unbiased info.


----------



## 500 ss bob (Jul 20, 2017)

I have had a ttt controller on top of my broilking keg for a couple of years now ,it works as advertised takes a little getting used to but once you get it figured its bang on.Only suggestion i have is if you purchase one buy a set of magnets to hold it in place,have done multiple overnighters and it held the temp perfectly,well wortrh the money.


----------



## smokininidaho (Sep 14, 2019)

I know this is an old thread. I highly recommend the tip top temp controller if you have an Akorn smoker. It holds the temp within 5 degrees either way, amazing! I use a plate hanger to secure it to the top vent.


----------

